# Fishing in Caribbean



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all, a group of us are sailing from Martinique to the Tobago Cays and back beginning May 23rd and we are hoping to do some fishing along the way to augment our food supply. Can anyone provide me with information on the type of fish that are good to try for (tuna, mackerel??) and are edible. Suggestions on what type of equipment we''d need to catch them that would be great (live bait, artificial lures, size of rod/reel) also and whether it is better to try to rent or bring fishing gear. We''ll start in Martinique and also stop in St. Vincent during our trip. Thanks in advance.

Phil Johnson


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Barracuda - excellent eating and safe in the southern Caribbean so long as they are no more than about 3 feet long

Dolphin (Dorado or Mahi Mahi)
Yellowfin tuna
Kingfish

Red Snapper is plentiful but you can''t catch on a hook

Best is simple: an unweighted line trolled astern, with a pink or yellow rubber squid lure

Bring gear, hard to rent.


----------

